# Fitting a double din radio ?



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

I would like to upgrade my radio/CD player to a new DAB radio but at the same time I do like the look of a double DIN unit to fill the space.

I've had one abortive attempt with Halfords which resulted in the reversing camera not working and then multiple discussions between myself, Swift and Halfords before they could understand that the radio was wired in a 'permanent' fashion from the leisure battery and not from the vehicle battery.

In the end they said they didn't want to fit a double DIN unit because it would entail some cutting of the existing dashboard interior mounting for a single DIN unit which they weren't prepared to do.

So the question is, has anybody has experience of fitting a double DIN unit into a 2009 Ducato cab and what problems did you encounter (if any) ?

Are the adaptors/mounting kits that are available up to the job, and do the units look good when fitted (ie like factory fitted) ?

I'm relatively good at DIY but I don't necessarily want to do it myself on this occasion so I wouldn't mind a few recommendations for good local (Rugby/Coventry/Midlands) fitters with some knowledge of motorhomes that might be up for the job.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If a double unit can be fitted to your vehicle then the aperture should NOT require any modification at all!!

Many manufacturers DO fit double DIN units (Autotrail for one) so it's clearly possible

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never done this but here are links to a couple of previous threads about it. They both confirm that it is necessary to cut off the single din plastic lugs that would otherwise prevent a double din being installed.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/239-my-motorhome-mods/157057-fitting-dual-din-media-center.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/14...ng-single-din-double-din-radio-i-m-stuck.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose the lugs are needed to support the single DIN facias and the small bin as the other half.

Not sure I'd bother with DAB though, AM?FM struggle to find a signal in some areas, I've heard DAB is worse still.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

The dashboard has an original single DIN unit with a cubby hole above, there are are two lugs within the unit that do need to be cut to allow a double DIN unit to be fitted.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

But isn't AM/FM being phased out over a period of years ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jonesy_103 said:


> But isn't AM/FM being phased out over a period of years ?


Not for a while yet, I reckon at least 15-20 years.

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...akes-over-says-culture-minister-10029209.html


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not for a while yet, I reckon at least 15-20 years.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...akes-over-says-culture-minister-10029209.html


I have DAB in my car and I'm quite happy with the quality and amount of stations available, it can only get better !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jonesy_103 said:


> I have DAB in my car and I'm quite happy with the quality and amount of stations available, it can only get better !


How far out of Nuneaton do you travel though?

Not looking good out in the sticks.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I did this a few years back to a 2008 Ducato.

As in the 2nd link peribro posted you do have to saw off the two brackets that formerly held the storage pocket in place. I bought a kit similar *to this* and the facia trim left a neat finish. I had to improvise a little bit to get the cage firmly mounted but I don't think you'll find it too difficult to sort out.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

DAB radio is actually worse
than FM. I have a DAB radio in two Mercedes that i drive for a living and it is impossible to listen to many stations with any reliability.


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

Concur with bertieburstner! If FM is phased out then with the way DAB reception in both my car and motorhome are at present then I may as well give up listening to the radio.
DAB reception is patchy at best in the car and in the van so poor I only use it when on site!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If only they didn't have such an obvious delay in DAB transmission, it could switch to FM when the Digi signal falls out, bring back AM I say  , bridges & hills etc, no problem, and a nice warm fuzzy tone.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I fitted a double din dab system to my transit a few months back. I bought a kenwood unit which came with a discreet aeriel. I took my time to mount it correctly, so that the aerial earths to the body of the van, which I suspect helps with the signal. 

Great signal, no problems and I'm glad I did it. I also wired in a microphone for hands free phone use as it came in my kit.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

OK I've done it, well I've had a man do it for me !

Despite an abortive attempt with Halfords (two actually) I did manage to find a local auto electrician who seemed confident enough to undertake the work. All pretty simple as it turns out, less than an hours work - £30, bargain.

If I can work how to send a photo it'll appear here soon !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jonesy_103 said:


> OK I've done it, well I've had a man do it for me !
> 
> Despite an abortive attempt with Halfords (two actually) I did manage to find a local auto electrician who seemed confident enough to undertake the work. All pretty simple as it turns out, less than an hours work - £30, bargain.
> 
> If I can work how to send a photo it'll appear here soon !


If you look below where you type to reply is says drag files here to attach


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

jonesy_103 said:


> OK I've done it, well I've had a man do it for me !
> 
> Despite an abortive attempt with Halfords (two actually) I did manage to find a local auto electrician who seemed confident enough to undertake the work. All pretty simple as it turns out, less than an hours work - £30, bargain.
> 
> If I can work how to send a photo it'll appear here soon !


Excellent.

I do wonder why anyone would use Halfrauds for fitting bits. I have only ever heard bad stories with their auto electrics.

Local professional at £30 is a bargin. I pay £40 an hour to my auto electrician.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

*the finished installation*



jonesy_103 said:


> OK I've done it, well I've had a man do it for me !
> 
> Despite an abortive attempt with Halfords (two actually) I did manage to find a local auto electrician who seemed confident enough to undertake the work. All pretty simple as it turns out, less than an hours work - £30, bargain.
> 
> If I can work how to send a photo it'll appear here soon !


OK so I've worked it out (don't try it on an iPad !)

The photos below show the final finished job, I'm very happy with how it looks and sounds. Well I am now I've replaced the two speakers in the roof light surround and I still have to deal with an annoying rattle in one of the door speakers once I work out how to get the door panel off !!

I may be back here too to ask that very questions !

Thanks to everyone who responded and/or helped.

BTW I managed to wangle a #50 gift card out of Halfords for all the distress caused, so that's paid for my new speakers :wink2:

Regards
Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Door panel is fairly easy, (dinner knife is a good tool for this job) but if only doing the speaker, you leave the rest intact and just take it's cover off, for the whole panel, the hardest part is the tiny removable part at the top, back edge, there is a torx screw under there, also one behind the pull handle, three screws hold the speaker behind the pop off cover and there is a torx screw in there to, and you need to carefully pries out the window switch, back end first and disconnect it/them, to reveal another Torx screw, do ot be tempted to disconnect the handle cable, it is the most awkward job to refit it.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Just to be sure . . . .*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Door panel is fairly easy, (dinner knife is a good tool for this job) but if only doing the speaker, you leave the rest intact and just take it's cover off, for the whole panel, the hardest part is the tiny removable part at the top, back edge, there is a torx screw under there, also one behind the pull handle, three screws hold the speaker behind the pop off cover and there is a torx screw in there to, and you need to carefully pries out the window switch, back end first and disconnect it/them, to reveal another Torx screw, do ot be tempted to disconnect the handle cable, it is the most awkward job to refit it.


Kev, does the speaker cover simply prise off or is it held with concealed screws anywhere ? I've had a go with a flat blade screwdriver but it's not moving ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jonesy_103 said:


> Kev, does the speaker cover simply prise off or is it held with concealed screws anywhere ? I've had a go with a flat blade screwdriver but it's not moving ?


Firstly get rid of the screwdriver all it does is mark the plastic, use a simple table/dinner knife, and yes I'm almost certain that it should just prise off, I just did it on auto pilot, and don't remember, try going in from the front edge of the door.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Firstly get rid of the screwdriver all it does is mark the plastic, use a simple table/dinner knife, and yes I'm almost certain that it should just prise off, I just did it on auto pilot, and don't remember, try going in from the front edge of the door.


Thanks Kev, I'll give it a go before we go away next. Might be sometime due to work commitments but thanks anyway


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jonesy_103 said:


> Thanks Kev, I'll give it a go before we go away next. Might be sometime due to work commitments but thanks anyway


Jush wish my old one was on the drive, you'll wonder why you asked once you do it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Post #4 explains it here http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/321414-fiat-ducato-wing-mirror.html

But I do not recall any plugs to remove ???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found a picture which may help










I do seem to remember some tabs which pop into the arrowed slots, not that many though.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Found a picture which may help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev, great work


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get yourself a set of these. Makes car trim so much easier and safer to remove.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2718...428-41853-0%26rvr_id%3D1040968536714&ul_noapp


----------

